# Scratch built 1/32 Pullman cars



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

Dear Friends, 
I've recently posted a video on YouTube showing construction of my outdoor gauge 1 track. The second-half shows quite a bit of live steam running action. Footage includes some scratch built Pullman sleeper cars as well. They are resin cast from plans I developed using the 1943 Car Builders Cyclopedia. 
Here is a link to the video: 
http://youtu.be/ZwUEsoEi7x8 
Enjoy, 
BradN


----------



## cocobear1313 (Apr 27, 2012)

Very cool track and sound track!!!!!!!!!!! What are the post holder that your daughter is sliding the post into? I like the cars also. 

Dave


----------



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words. The post holders are from Menard's. I don't recall the brand name. They are 24" long and hold a 4"x4" post. You pound them in using a sledge hammer and a dolly. As I recall the dolly I found best was about a one foot length of landscaping timber. It was for me somewhat painful work and best done during a wet spring. I split it up maybe 3-10 post holders per session.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Brad, 
Great looking track, and also the heavyweights. 
I still think that you need to bring the house down lower so that you are closer to the track!!! 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## BradN (May 5, 2008)

Ha! You're right, I need to run that by the wife. Really though, the commute is rough. I'm in the planning stages of developing a brake for my little garden wagon. It will be a 'normally on' type situation, so it releases when you squeeze the handle, then if I slip and fall, or drop dead from the effort on the hill the brake will engage.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Brad;

Perhaps this severe grade could be justification for building a small funicular railway from lawn directly behind your house to the upper base of the layout.







Treated timbers for rails, an electric winch to raise and lower the wagon, and just use the wheel rims as double-flanged wheels. You may even be able to get away with only one guide pulley at the top for playing out and retracting the cable.

(Well, we can dream, can't we?)

Best of luck with the wagon brake design.

Yours,
David Meashey


----------

